# Clean a glass ceramic top stove?



## jemshko (May 25, 2012)

i spend 1/2 roll of paper towel each time i clean my glass ceramic top stove and this is starting to be expensive!! i use cerama bryte.what is the best way to clean??


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'd be more concerned with the cost of the product you are using.

1/2 roll of paper towels?? Sounds like you are spilling too much food on the cooktop or don't clean often enough. 

For heavy burned-on residue you may need to use a scraper.....I see a single edged razor blade is recommended but I would be very careful and prefer to use a plastic scraper.

For regular burned-on reside use the cleaning pads that came with your product and wipe with a soft cloth afterwards.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Often I use something like Simply Green.
Spray it on and let it sit for a few minutes. It usually loosens everything and is easily wiped off.


----------

